# im on day 3 of NC



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

Im on day 3 of NC. He hasnt called or texted and neither have i. I am glad we havent spoken but at the same time im thinking "wow what a dead beat dad". He goes a week or more without calling or emailing or texting....nothing to see how his kids are or to talk to our oldest son. 


It is not getting any easier like i thought it would be. I feel like im just giving him and his girlfriend more time together and having him forget his family (meaning his kids) even more.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good for you.

Hopefully he comes around to contact his kids. Stay NC w/ him re: anything other than co-parenting.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

momtoboys said:


> Im on day 3 of NC. He hasnt called or texted and neither have i. I am glad we havent spoken but at the same time im thinking "wow what a dead beat dad". He goes a week or more without calling or emailing or texting....nothing to see how his kids are or to talk to our oldest son.
> 
> 
> It is not getting any easier like i thought it would be. I feel like im just giving him and his girlfriend more time together and having him forget his family (meaning his kids) even more.


That always saddens me with my sons father. How he could go a week or two with no contact. 

I hope for his own and your boys he plays a more active role in their lives.

The waitings hard. I know, Ive been doing it 16 months now. Try and stay sane for yourself and boys. I hope you find the strength and courage to do what's right for yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

I remember having those conflicting feelings- hearing over & over that NC was best but feeling like if I didn't contact him, I was helping him to forget his family & focus his energy on his new relationship. 

The truth is that your H is already focused on his new relationship. He's in the fog & doesn't want to face his d*****baggery, so he rewrites your past & vilifies you. What really sucks is that he's probably convinced himself the bs is true. In his mind, you calling/texting him helps justify his choices. Plus, he'll think he can do whatever he wants, & you're obviously still right there waiting for him.

Be strong, mom, & be proud of yourself. It is hard & will probably get harder, but then it will start getting easier. It really will.


----------



## UpnDown (May 4, 2012)

momtoboys said:


> Im on day 3 of NC. He hasnt called or texted and neither have i. I am glad we havent spoken but at the same time im thinking "wow what a dead beat dad". He goes a week or more without calling or emailing or texting....nothing to see how his kids are or to talk to our oldest son.
> 
> 
> It is not getting any easier like i thought it would be. I feel like im just giving him and his girlfriend more time together and having him forget his family (meaning his kids) even more.


My stbxw went a complete week (Sun - Sun) without calling or asking about the kids .. I don't know how they do it ..


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

UpnDown said:


> My stbxw went a complete week (Sun - Sun) without calling or asking about the kids .. I don't know how they do it ..


Maybe through all the craziness, she knows the type of person you are, and really trusts that the kids are fine.

Maybe I'm giving her too much credit


----------

